# Спондилит



## zvezda115 (24 Окт 2009)

Обращаюсь за помощью по заболеванию спондилит. Диагноз был установлен не сразу, исключали онкологию, туберкулез, сделано КТ, МРТ, пропили курс клиндомицина - боли прошли, есть разрушения в грудной области позвоночника. Прошло полгода - боли вернулись снова, это может быть обострение? Что его вызывает (обострение)? Излечимо ли это заболевание, да от чего спондилит возникает, т.к. причину мы не выявили. Буду благодарна за ответ. Спасибо.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Окт 2009)

Причин как возникновения, так и обострений или рецидивов хронических воспалительных заболеваний множество. Необходимо вновь обратиться к своему лечащему врачу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Окт 2009)

Обратиться к врачу  выяснить причину.
Что уже сделано?


----------



## zvezda115 (25 Окт 2009)

Проблема - к какому врачу? Началось все с невролога, затем круги ада - обследование (КТ, МРТ, сцитиграфия, УЗИ почти всех органов), больничный лист не дал ни один врач, при обследовании у фтизиатора получила параллельно обследованию рекомендацию пропить клиндамицин, он дал положительный результат. Принимала 2 месяца, боли прошли. Нейрохирурги давали рекомендацию оперировать пораженный позвонок, но нашла вертебролога (платный) после курса клиндамицина, он рекомендовал не трогать все. На этом и остановились. Прошло полгода и боли стали снова появляться, пока не в той степени, что были....А причина так и осталась неизвестной. Не знаю даже с кого теперь начинать...г.Челябинск


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Окт 2009)

zvezda115 написал(а):


> Проблема - к какому врачу?


Ортопед-фтизиатр. Пункционную биопсию на посев.


----------



## zvezda115 (27 Окт 2009)

Спасибо! Но не поняла - к ортопеду или фтизиатру, или это один врач...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Окт 2009)

zvezda115 написал(а):


> или это один врач...



Да, это один врач.


----------

